# Grand Theft Auto Konoha City Stories



## Gameboy (May 30, 2011)

*Grand Theft Auto Konoha City Stories Commercial*

Since i loved the old gta vice city video game commercial i decided to remake it Naruto style, watch it in 720p 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHNb6asq0Ik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (May 30, 2011)

Lol, awesome.


----------



## Cobblepot (May 30, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## droidsteel (Aug 7, 2011)

looooooooooooooooooooooooool epic! mods ftw!


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 7, 2011)

So what is the story for this GTA installment op?


----------



## narutored23 (Sep 9, 2011)

As expected killer bee shaking hands with another black man


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 9, 2011)

Hoooooooooooow


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 9, 2011)

Yea, this was good.


----------



## SENTINEL (Sep 9, 2011)

Downloading the Killer Bee skin


----------



## aifa (Sep 9, 2011)

This is GTA San Andreas mod.. lol! Cute!


----------



## Smokahontas (Sep 9, 2011)

What's the song playing?


----------



## Violence (Nov 25, 2011)

Hilarious :33


----------



## Kiss (Nov 26, 2011)

Very cool. 

Lol Deidara. XD


----------



## sweetmelissa (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice idea.


----------

